# Heaver?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Got Me a OM Heavy 12' Today. Sweet! Been Casting a 525 and 12' Ugly S Heavy 6-8 oz nBait. Just Got my Daiwa 30shv in the mail Today. Have never casted One before. Daiwa or the OM! Well! In Yall's Honest Opinion! What would be the Better Combo? OceanMaster & 525 or Daiwa30?


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

It all depends on how you tune your reel.
How good of a caster you are, and most important what type of application are you using it for.
I have both and love them both.
If you have big hands then the 30 on the OM is great. Smaller hands then go with the 525.

Make sure you install the breaks in the 30. Play with them both the red and white. you will find out that when you tune the 30 to your liking it's a pleasure to cast.

When you have some extra cash go into Breakaway in Corpus Christi and have Nick build you a custom rod to your liking.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

my vote is for the 525 just got rid of my last daiwa and all i have left is 525's,abu, and an avet. 525 holds enough line for anything in md from the shore that i target and comes magged, only way to blow it up is trying for personal best and lowering the mag settings by alot


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

525 is a workhorse! gonna buy me a new one soon.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Both are good reels. I guess it would depend on what you're targeting. If you're going after the toothy critters, I'd go with the Daiwa. It holds more line. JMHO


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

These are My catfish whuppin' Stick's! If my Hand's were just a Little Bigger the 30 would be perfect. 525 it is! Man! Gone Fishing, Too Night!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

525 hands down. You don't need a ton of line capacity for catfish, and those things will flat sling a bait. Ought to work quite well for you. The 30 is still a great reel though.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

What are you going to do with your Daiwa 30?


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Squalus!*

The 30's going on the Ugly Stick XH.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Great! You'll really like the Daiwa. I can't speak to the 525 - I only have a Daiwa SL30SH and SL-X30SHA. Both of these Daiwas cast smooth as silk. I put one red and one white brake block in each and haven't yet had any problem with blowups.

Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

the only one i use is the diawa sealine x 30sha but i like the more line capacity just incase i get hooked into something big. it will get it out there i dont use the brakes anymore i just play with the tension knob.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Well!*

I can't wait too Blow up the 30 Could'nt make it too the Lake yesterday.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Well!*

Finally made it too the Lake. The OM & 525 is 1 sweet combo. Was a Little too cold. Got a few good cast out of the 30 also. Very Nice reel!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait to test mine out bought the same rod today at basspro with a sealine- x 30sha reel


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Is it the CPS? I think u gonna like it! I'm gonna get out this week. See if I can't fix this Hook. Keep Drawing it too the Left


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i just got the original its the same blank and everything but it has cork tape.


----------

